# does anyone rate riders based on what they talk about in the car?



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I just dropped off four teenage boys, about 19 years old. The whole time they were talking about fisting. ( in between trying to turn on the dvd screens in the back and messing around with the radio.)
the fact that I am the same age as their mothers didnt seem to worry them one bit.


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

How rude. Yes I do rate if they are talking about crap that offends me.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep, all the time.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't sweat the small stuff. They can talk about anything they want, if they tip I rate them a 5. If I pick up a priest and a nun and they talk about God but don't tip me they get a 4.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

What passengers get up to in their private lives is their own business. I don't rate on the basis on what they take about. 

Besides you shouldn't be listening to their conversations anyway but be concentrate on your driving instead. 

Anyway I would have rated the passengers in the first post down because they were playing with the DVd and radio not on the content of their conversation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> What passengers get up to in their private lives is their own business. I don't rate on the basis on what they take about.
> 
> Besides you shouldn't be listening to their conversations anyway but be concentrate on your driving instead.
> 
> Anyway I would have rated the passengers in the first post down because they were playing with the DVd and radio not on the content of their conversation.


Exactly. The agreement is you are taking them from point A to point B safely, and they have to behave in a civilized manner that does not affect your driving (e.g. distracting you) or your car (e.g. leaving puke on it).

If they are talking among themselves about something you don't like or you don't agree with, that is not something you should be judgemental about at all. Otherwise what's next: Republicans downrating Democrat passengers if they mention to their friend that they like the President in office, and vice versa for Democrat drivers with somebody badmouthing the President when talking to their friend ? It becomes a very fine line what a driver could consider acceptable or unacceptable conversation among third parties. Now if a passenger starts TALKING TO THE DRIVER, and says something that the driver considers offensive or unacceptable to him, then that is rateable behavior. It could be an uprating if you love what you hear, or downrating if you really don't like it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

No.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No.


What about when an adolescent college kid from Iran looking to push buttons in front of his friends talks to you, as a driver, about how trained they are at hypothetically killing people and that they've been building bombs since second grade?

I understand the need for shock value at that age, and everything was followed up a resounding "aw we are just [email protected] around." Is that still a 5 start ride?

Or what about when a self proclaimed member of our military has been drinking and quickly blurts out "oh great my driver is a [email protected]@ot" because you, as a driver, find it unsafe to punch through an intersection as the light turns red? Still 5 stars??


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Selcric said:


> What about when an adolescent college kid from Iran looking to push buttons in front of his friends talks to you, as a driver, about how trained they are at hypothetically killing people and that they've been building bombs since second grade?
> 
> I understand the need for shock value at that age, and everything was followed up a resounding "aw we are just [email protected] around." Is that still a 5 start ride?
> 
> Or what about when a self proclaimed member of our military has been drinking and quickly blurts out "oh great my driver is a [email protected]@ot" because you, as a driver, find it unsafe to punch through an intersection as the light turns red? Still 5 stars??


I consider what passengers discuss amongst themselves different than when passengers insult the driver. If they want to discuss "fisting" their sisters or screwing their fathers....I don't care. Political discussion among the young and stupid....f*ck 'em....they'll either die or eventually grow up and wise up. If I become the topic of the conversation and get insulted or threatened.....out they go. I would just put them out on the curb and rate them a 1*. Anytime (rarely happens) that I put people out on the street .....they get a 1* for being as*holes and Uber/Lyft would get a factual email describing the behavior that required me to end their ride prematurely.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I gave a group of misogynistic frat boys a 1 star.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

If that Military ****** was talking that shit, I would have kicked his ass out...
And whenever young people talk shit in general, and don't tip, I'll rate down to 2-3 depending on other factors. 
However if they tip, especially at least five dollars, they can say whatever they want within reason. 
I hate sexist ****ers though, especially if they're shit talking women in general...It just makes me think of all the female Marines that could break their ****ing necks without even putting down her cigarette.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

...It just makes me think of all the female Marines that could break their ****ing necks without even putting down her cigarette.[/QUOTE]

I love it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I wish I had me some of those mad skillz


----------



## AlongForTheRide (Oct 13, 2014)

I've only been driving for a month and I haven't had any crazy people. I rate on the ride as a whole just like they do. I did have one lady I was going to rate a 4 because she wouldn't talk to me. I would try to strike conversation to avoid awkward silence but she would just give me short answers and just sit there. she rather play with her phone than talk to me, it was annoying really. but my gps took me a wrong route which made me look bad and got her to her destination a little late so I ended up giving her a 5 to try to redeem myself.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

It's up to the passenger whether they want to talk to you or not. 

Most want to use the time wisely, to catch up on their work, read the newspaper, catch up on emails/texts on their phone etc. 

By default when a passenger gets in the car I assume they want to be left in peace. Radio off unless requested, GPS sound turned off. I just shut up and drive unless they want to initiate conversation.


----------



## AlongForTheRide (Oct 13, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> It's up to the passenger whether they want to talk to you or not.
> 
> Most want to use the time wisely, to catch up on their work, read the newspaper, catch up on emails/texts on their phone etc.
> 
> By default when a passenger gets in the car I assume they want to be left in peace. Radio off unless requested, GPS sound turned off. I just shut up and drive unless they want to initiate conversation.


good point


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The pax that get me are attorneys who talk about/with clients during ride (supposed to be confidential-my ass) or biz people who spill confidential beans. 

You know automatically that young people are generally morons until proven otherwise.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I rate people 3 or 4's just for being ******bags in general.

As far as topics of conversation I'm not easily offended. Don't care what people discuss really.

Sometimes I get schmucks trying to be edgy smartasses but im an alpha smartass and I enjoy playing along and trolling the **** out of them in front of their friends. 

My attitude is basically "oh. You wanna get weird. Let's get wierd."

Love mind ****ing people


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

what goes around comes around - rate them whatever you want.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> It's up to the passenger whether they want to talk to you or not.
> 
> Most want to use the time wisely, to catch up on their work, read the newspaper, catch up on emails/texts on their phone etc.
> 
> By default when a passenger gets in the car I assume they want to be left in peace. Radio off unless requested, GPS sound turned off. I just shut up and drive unless they want to initiate conversation.


Don't rate them 5 unless they tip.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Its not customary to tip in australia. All good. We get good wages here, some people tip, but I give 5 stars if I get no crap.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

suewho said:


> I just dropped off four teenage boys, about 19 years old. The whole time they were talking about fisting. ( in between trying to turn on the dvd screens in the back and messing around with the radio.)
> the fact that I am the same age as their mothers didnt seem to worry them one bit.


YES!!!!!!

I will give you a poor rating if you FORGET I am in the same vehicle with you as you go on a Chris Rock hood rant!


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, sometimes. If they promote hate, if they swear continuously, if they use racist terms, down their score goes. I don't mind swearing, but it should be for emphasis, not a constant stream for shock value. I am not a taxi. Taxis get paid twice as much for the same distance. So I don't need to act like a taxi.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I am not a taxi. Taxis get paid twice as much for the same distance. So I don't need to act like a taxi.


You are right that since we get paid so much less, we don't have to take verbal crap as if we were a taxi. And taxis not only get paid more, they don't have to deal with irrational rating systems !


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

How people use the rating system blows me away. It's not there to pass personal judgement on people. IE: One driver may be be offended by vulgar conversation while another driver enjoys it and yet another doesn't see it as any of his business. Lots of drivers rate down for no tip or deny rides that may have a low rating because other drivers may have voted them down for not tipping. I will gladly take those rides. IMO, the rating system should be used objectively not subjectively. It should be used like a business tool instead of a like button on facebook or an up or down vote on reddit. Social media gives folks the idea that they're opinions are important and that they have the right to be judgmental (same as reality TV). Truth be known, most of the votes, opinions and comments you leave on the internet has little to no effect on anything. It only serves as fodder for other people to be judgmental on you, and\or for people you don't know to get all up in your business. I know my opinion probably isn't a popular one. I guess I'm an old fart. One time I was trying to describe facebook and social media to an older guy and told him it's when you get on the internet and give your opinions, likes and dislikes, and share all the stuff you're about. His reply was "why in the world would anybody want to do that?" It made me think.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Besides you shouldn't be listening to their conversations anyway but be concentrate on your driving instead.


You don't have to be listening to hear. The hard part is not laughing out loud at some of the utter crap some of them come out with.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

josolo said:


> How people use the rating system blows me away. It's not there to pass personal judgement on people. IE: One driver may be be offended by vulgar conversation while another driver enjoys it and yet another doesn't see it as any of his business.


Eh, no. Ratings are also all about the passenger's respect for the driver. I've picked up too many groups of young men where one of them just HAS to make sure I know they spent the night at a strip club, not to know that this kind of talk is about deliberately objectivising a driver and pushing their buttons. The first few times it happened, I didn't want to penalize the Uber user (it's almost always their friend, not the user, themselves) but finally got fed up. Now if it happens, someone gets 3 stars. 4 if they apologize.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> Eh, no. Ratings are also all about the passenger's respect for the driver. I've picked up too many groups of young men where one of them just HAS to make sure I know they spent the night at a strip club, not to know that this kind of talk is about deliberately objectivising a driver and pushing their buttons. The first few times it happened, I didn't want to penalize the Uber user (it's almost always their friend, not the user, themselves) but finally got fed up. Now if it happens, someone gets 3 stars. 4 if they apologize.


Suit yourself. There is no standards.
Admittedly, ...I avoid drunk jerks by driving during the day for this reason, plus I don't want puke in my car.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> Eh, no. Ratings are also all about the passenger's respect for the driver. I've picked up too many groups of young men where one of them just HAS to make sure I know they spent the night at a strip club, not to know that this kind of talk is about deliberately objectivising a driver and pushing their buttons. The first few times it happened, I didn't want to penalize the Uber user (it's almost always their friend, not the user, themselves) but finally got fed up. Now if it happens, someone gets 3 stars. 4 if they apologize.


I don't think that inappropriate use of the pax ratings system is a big problem. There will always be drivers who rate not based on the pax' behavior but instead on irrelevant criteria such as how happy they are feeling on a particular day, on how well their team played last night, or as in the case of this poster, based on how happy he is to be working.

Overall, though, I think the majority of drivers "get it" - there is definitely a general overall relationship between pax' ratings and their behavior.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DCUber said:


> Exactly. The agreement is you are taking them from point A to point B safely, and they have to behave in a civilized manner that does not affect your driving (e.g. distracting you) or your car (e.g. leaving puke on it).
> 
> If they are talking among themselves about something you don't like or you don't agree with, that is not something you should be judgemental about at all. Otherwise what's next: Republicans downrating Democrat passengers if they mention to their friend that they like the President in office, and vice versa for Democrat drivers with somebody badmouthing the President when talking to their friend ? It becomes a very fine line what a driver could consider acceptable or unacceptable conversation among third parties. Now if a passenger starts TALKING TO THE DRIVER, and says something that the driver considers offensive or unacceptable to him, then that is rateable behavior. It could be an uprating if you love what you hear, or downrating if you really don't like it.


But isn't there a big difference in conversation topic in the company of a female Chauffeur here?

Really, this is the UBER crap that is being peddled that the driver is not part of the equation any longer. We know UBER wants to do away with drivers altogether and putting up with Vile conversation topics is another part of that agenda.

If dipshits like that show such little consideration with whom they are with, its clear they haven't been taught basic manners. I'll be happy to be the first to oblige them with a lesson in common decency.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> ... on irrelevant criteria such as how happy they are feeling on a particular day, on how well their team played last night, or as in the case of this poster, based on how happy he is to be working.


Not going to argue with somebody that is challenged with reading and comprehension skills.
I also don't like wasting my time with internet pissing matches.
Have fun with that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

josolo said:


> Not going to argue with somebody that is challenged with reading and comprehension skills.


Thank heaven for small mercies. I don't recall addressing any comment to you.



josolo said:


> I also don't like wasting my time with internet pissing matches.


Good to know.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Thank heaven for small mercies. I don't recall addressing any comment to you.
> 
> Good to know.


My apologies. I really do prefer civility over some kind of Jerry Springer thing.
I'm the guy that said I give five star just because I'm happy to be working but it was misunderstood.
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/how-low-can-you-go.5090/#post-58753


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> But isn't there a big difference in conversation topic in the company of a female Chauffeur here?
> 
> Really, this is the UBER crap that is being peddled that the driver is not part of the equation any longer. We know UBER wants to do away with drivers altogether and putting up with Vile conversation topics is another part of that agenda.
> 
> If dipshits like that show such little consideration with whom they are with, its clear they haven't been taught basic manners. I'll be happy to be the first to oblige them with a lesson in common decency.


thankyou sydney uber.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I


elelegido said:


> I don't think that inappropriate use of the pax ratings system is a big problem. There will always be drivers who rate not based on the pax' behavior but instead on irrelevant criteria such as how happy they are feeling on a particular day, on how well their team played last night, or as in the case of this poster, based on how happy he is to be working.
> 
> Overall, though, I think the majority of drivers "get it" - there is definitely a general overall relationship between pax' ratings and their behavior.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I am a she. And those kids are the same age as my own son. If my son ever spoke like that in front of a female I would be extremely disappointed. Not that he would. He would get his face slapped. Hard


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

And his ass kicked by his father. Very hard.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> If my son ever spoke like that in front of a female I would be extremely disappointed. Not that he would. He would get his face slapped. Hard


Women have rightly campaigned for equality with men for a very long time. Surely you mean "if my son ever spoke like that in front of anyone...?"


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I would hope so, I didnt really think about him speaking in the company of men. Again I would sincere ly hope not.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I will handle the situation differently next time. 1 star rating be damned
..


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> I think I will handle the situation differently next time. 1 star rating be damned
> ..


Not worth it. Just smile, wish them a good day, and give the rider a two.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Good advice driver 8. Cheers


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Devils advocate here.

So what are we driving? Mommy cabs? ... where if your a grown boy and choose to go to a strip club and get drunk, you will be scolded for your language and behavior via bad ratings? Why not just wash their mouth out with soap? I would vote them down for disrespecting the driver if they're berating them but bad language? I hate bad behavior myself. I'm super conservative, don't drink or cuss so I get where your coming from, but come on? Isn't that passing judgement on people? I'm with Sydney on this one.



> If they are talking among themselves about something you don't like or you don't agree with, that is not something you should be judgemental about at all. Otherwise what's next: Republicans downrating Democrat passengers if they mention to their friend that they like the President in office, and vice versa for Democrat drivers with somebody badmouthing the President when talking to their friend ? It becomes a very fine line what a driver could consider acceptable or unacceptable conversation among third parties. Now if a passenger starts TALKING TO THE DRIVER, and says something that the driver considers offensive or unacceptable to him, then that is rateable behavior. It could be an uprating if you love what you hear, or downrating if you really don't like it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

josolo said:


> Isn't that passing judgement on people?


I think you're getting the point. Yes, the ratings system is precisely for judging pax. It allows drivers to assess them based on their actions, and have the judgment recorded as part of each pax' average.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I tell all my passengers that Uber sucks balls, they love it and give me 5 stars.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> Devils advocate here.
> 
> So what are we driving? Mommy cabs? ... where if your a grown boy and choose to go to a strip club and get drunk, you will be scolded for your language and behavior via bad ratings? Why not just wash their mouth out with soap? I would vote them down for disrespecting the driver if they're berating them but bad language? I hate bad behavior myself. I'm super conservative, don't drink or cuss so I get where your coming from, but come on? Isn't that passing judgement on people? I'm with Sydney on this one.


It's not passing judgement. It's as simple as this: I'm an independent contractor driving my own vehicle, and get paid 1/2 as much as a cab. With that said, I can rate them based on whatever I choose to. In fact, if I'm in a shitty mood and feel like giving them a 1 star rating, I just might. Do you know why? Because that's how some of them rate us! I'm not trying to be negative, just a bit 'objective'. My comment only applies to UberX, since this is the cheapest option yet they expect VIP treatment. It's a two-way street...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Time to put this "objective" thing to bed. Too many people on here saying they like to be objective when rating passengers.

An "objective rating" is an oxymoron. Put simply, it is not possible. Objective means free from opinion but based on fact. Ratings are opinions, possibly based on fact, but opinions nonetheless.

Hence all this debate on what behavior is/is not acceptable and cause for low/high ratings - everyone's opinion is different.

So nobody is being objective when they rate pax. It is not possible by definition.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time to put this "objective" thing to bed. Too many people on here saying they like to be objective when rating passengers.
> 
> An "objective rating" is an oxymoron. Put simply, it is not possible. Objective means free from opinion but based on fact. Ratings are opinions, possibly based on fact, but opinions nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Thank you! My point exactly!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

All my customers get 5 star rating, unless otherwise warranted, and they need to be real dushebags to get a low rating from me. I hear some crazy stuff in my car, but never rate a customer on what they are discussing , people who do that should not be in the FHV business.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

josolo said:


> Devils advocate here. where if your a grown boy and choose to go to a strip club and get drunk, you will be scolded for your language and behavior via bad ratings? Why not just wash their mouth out with soap?.


Go to all the strip clubs you want, *but should you or your friends deliberately go out of your way* to make sure the female driver knows (if that's not where you were picked up), you are trying to push her buttons. If I happen to be that female, you're getting 4 stars at most.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I rate 5 regardless! ! I desire any fare coming my way!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I rate 5 regardless! ! I desire any fare coming my way!!!


What does this mean?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What does this mean?


It means he gives 5* because he thinks it's a good way of expressing gratitude for having a job.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time to put this "objective" thing to bed. Too many people on here saying they like to be objective when rating passengers.
> 
> An "objective rating" is an oxymoron. Put simply, it is not possible. Objective means free from opinion but based on fact. Ratings are opinions, possibly based on fact, but opinions nonetheless.
> 
> ...


Your probably one of those guys that say you can't legislate morality even as they outlaw murder because it is wrong.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What does this mean?


Ya might wanna read the whole thing (I would actually recommend against it as it's extremely petty and would be a huge waste of time) before you start asking him about that. I said something that offended him (by dissing social media maybe?) so now he's trolling me on a point that I've explained several times. I think even you agreed with me at one point that I didn't pick the best way to say what I was saying but ol boy is stuck on it.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Narkos said:


> It's not passing judgement. It's as simple as this: I'm an independent contractor driving my own vehicle, and get paid 1/2 as much as a cab. With that said, I can rate them based on whatever I choose to. In fact, if I'm in a shitty mood and feel like giving them a 1 star rating, I just might. Do you know why? Because that's how some of them rate us! I'm not trying to be negative, just a bit 'objective'. My comment only applies to UberX, since this is the cheapest option yet they expect VIP treatment. It's a two-way street...


Tonight I had a fare that was asking me about my job and asked me if I had any dangerous or undesireable rides. So, I explained to him that I work mostly during the day so I don't have to put up with stuff like that, thugs or incoherent drunks puking in my car or passing out before we get to the destination. _That offended him_. Can you believe it. He made a remark as he left the car so?????, ...I was only trying to be friendly and didn't mean anything bad by it. That's why I don't like this rating business. I think your right, so long as the system is SNAFU, I'm passing out mostly 5's because as they say, you catch more flies with honey.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Yegoodw Driver said:


> What does this mean?


I makes you look good. ..don't you know that the rating system is just for compatibility purposes!! The more high rating you give the more fares u get. someone that rated somebody low will get overlooked for someone that rated someone high


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

josolo said:


> Your probably one of those guys that say you can't legislate morality even as they outlaw murder because it is wrong.


Morality is not legislated in the West.

Our law covers tangible actions. Murder, theft, fraud, impersonating a police officer etc. Or the failure to carry out a required action I.e. negligence. Our law covers actions committed or not committed.

Morality, on the other hand, is an intangible descriptor of acts and people. Perceived absence of morality is no longer a valid indictment in Western legal systems.

Immorality laws do still exist in the world, particularly where Sharia law and similar legal systems are in place.

But not here.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I makes you look good. ..don't you know that the rating system is just for compatibility purposes!! The more high rating you give the more fares u get. someone that rated somebody low will get overlooked for someone that rated someone high


Not only that, for every 100 5* ratings you give your pax, Uber will actually decrease its commission by 5 percentage points. If you give out 400 5*, you will keep 100% of the gross! (Not including safe rider fee)


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Not only that, for every 100 5* ratings you give your pax, Uber will actually decrease its commission by 5 percentage points. If you give out 400 5*, you will keep 100% of the gross! (Not including safe rider fee)


Wut? For real? I am inclined to be a little skeptical on that one but I was shocked by your last two posts cuz I enjoyed reading them and they added value to my uberdriver.net experience. Ha. No really. I don't know where you guys find half this stuff about uber because they sure don't make it easy to find. I learn more here than I do from uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

josolo said:


> Wut? For real?


No, not really. I thought I would engage uberdudejax in his competition to write the most absurd post on this subject. So far I am in second place.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No, not really. I thought I would engage uberdudejax in his competition to write the most absurd post on this subject. So far I am in second place.


Well then, good luck to you sir!
Think I'm going to bounce over to the misbehaving App thread. Mine worked flawlessly tonight.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> the rating system is just for compatibility purposes!!


Compatibility with what?


[email protected] said:


> The more high rating you give the more fares u get. someone that rated somebody low will get overlooked for someone that rated someone high


 How will the riders know what you rated ANY of your previous fares?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Compatibility with what?
> How will the riders know what you rated ANY of your previous fares?


He's just trolling


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

josolo said:


> Tonight I had a fare that was asking me about my job and asked me if I had any dangerous or undesireable rides. So, I explained to him that I work mostly during the day so I don't have to put up with stuff like that, thugs or incoherent drunks puking in my car or passing out before we get to the destination. _That offended him_. Can you believe it. He made a remark as he left the car so?????, ...I was only trying to be friendly and didn't mean anything bad by it. That's why I don't like this rating business. I think your right, so long as the system is SNAFU, I'm passing out mostly 5's because as they say, you catch more flies with honey.


Then there's that. On more than one occasion, I've had a ratings dip after driving a PAX who brought up the topic. You know those posters who tell you to put a smile on your face and just don't go beyond 'Uber's fantastic!!!'? They're right. Never get into a META discussion with the person paying the bill.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Time to put this "objective" thing to bed. Too many people on here saying they like to be objective when rating passengers.
> 
> An "objective rating" is an oxymoron. Put simply, it is not possible. Objective means free from opinion but based on fact. Ratings are opinions, possibly based on fact, but opinions nonetheless.
> 
> ...


The fact is no decent person(s) would talk without regard to others around them whilst riding in a lift, sitting in a waiting room, riding in a bus.

If some stranger did start talking about spring flowers to another that wouldn't be a problem. But if the subject matter included fisting, drug taking or other such unpleasant subject matter in my space then it shows absolutely no respect or consideration for me and the job I do.

I've put a carload of guys out on the street because they're bragging about whats left of women once they were through with them just couldn't be left unchallenged.

Its my workplace, and the fact is I dont have to put up with it.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

i just give everyone a 1 star rating.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

All you guys out there, don't rate pretty girl passengers a 5 unless they tip. Remember this is a business. Also NEVER tell a client that you can't accept tips. I had a client that smells like shit but tipped me. I rated him a 5.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

wow whats up with everyone giving a 4 for no tipping? I'm still at about a 30% tipping rate. I'm not about to go out and give all the rider base a shit rating and get them cancelled on future rides because they were probably NOT even carrying cash on the first place. Put the pressure on Uber not the ratings. It isn't going to fix anything.

As a pax Be respectful to me, say whatever you want amongst yourselves (as long as it isn't something about public endangerment) , treat my car like something of your own, don't go crazy on request for stops, don't slam my doors, 5 stars. Any other good behavior is a plus to me. IF they tip I make sure to let them know their generosity is appreciated and rare so they can become keen to it.

I'm afraid some are driving so much they got the case of cabbies already.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> All you guys out there, don't rate pretty girl passengers a 5 unless they tip. Remember this is a business. Also NEVER tell a client that you can't accept tips.


Don't rate anyone a 5 unless they tip. Of course we gratefully accept tips.


CowboyMC said:


> I had a client that smells like shit but tipped me. I rated him a 5.


Sorry....crappy smelling customers that tip don't get 5s. Maybe a 4....probably a 3. Crappy smelling customers that do NOT tip ....1 or 2 depending on the stink level.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

josolo said:


> Tonight I had a fare that was asking me about my job and asked me if I had any dangerous or undesireable rides. So, I explained to him that I work mostly during the day so I don't have to put up with stuff like that, thugs or incoherent drunks puking in my car or passing out before we get to the destination. _That offended him_. Can you believe it. He made a remark as he left the car so?????, ...I was only trying to be friendly and didn't mean anything bad by it. That's why I don't like this rating business. I think your right, so long as the system is SNAFU, I'm passing out mostly 5's because as they say, you catch more flies with honey.


I tell them the same thing. In fact, if they ask me that I flat out tell them that I'm carrying! Most people don't care, as everyone and their mother carries in AZ, but some seem a bit surprised at the notion of carrying a weapon when driving strangers in your car (remember, they sit behind you). Either way, you asked, I told you and now you're going to give me a lower rating? Typically, I'll pay attention to their reaction and rate them accordingly


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> What passengers get up to in their private lives is their own business. I don't rate on the basis on what they take about.
> 
> Besides you shouldn't be listening to their conversations anyway but be concentrate on your driving instead.
> 
> Anyway I would have rated the passengers in the first post down because they were playing with the DVd and radio not on the content of their conversation.


"You shouldn't be listening to their conversations? You should be concentrating on your driving?" Are you insane or do you just work for Uber?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

josolo said:


> How people use the rating system blows me away. It's not there to pass personal judgement on people. IE: One driver may be be offended by vulgar conversation while another driver enjoys it and yet another doesn't see it as any of his business. Lots of drivers rate down for no tip or deny rides that may have a low rating because other drivers may have voted them down for not tipping. I will gladly take those rides. IMO, the rating system should be used objectively not subjectively. It should be used like a business tool instead of a like button on facebook or an up or down vote on reddit. Social media gives folks the idea that they're opinions are important and that they have the right to be judgmental (same as reality TV). Truth be known, most of the votes, opinions and comments you leave on the internet has little to no effect on anything. It only serves as fodder for other people to be judgmental on you, and\or for people you don't know to get all up in your business. I know my opinion probably isn't a popular one. I guess I'm an old fart. One time I was trying to describe facebook and social media to an older guy and told him it's when you get on the internet and give your opinions, likes and dislikes, and share all the stuff you're about. His reply was "why in the world would anybody want to do that?" It made me think.


The rating system sucks. We get our ratings trashed for everything from surge pricing to telling some kid they can't smoke weed in our cars. **** ratings. Rate the passengers for any arbitrary thing that makes you happy. Rate them on their hairstyles on Tuesday's, Tattoo art on Wednesday's and then rate their damn shoes on Friday's. Uber ratings need to go away. I'm going to just give every 4th ride a 1, just so I can begin to trash riders ratings in the hope that I'll get more rides from drivers who fear picking up a shitty passenger. There you go Uber...... Everyone gets a one. great idea.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> "You shouldn't be listening to their conversations? You should be concentrating on your driving?" Are you insane or do you just work for Uber?


Why am I insane?

No, I work for other firms, plus own clients as well as Uber.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

An international Black driver really has little in common with US uberX drivers.
London UberExec, we play games because Uber made our job a game. Could you drive on 4£ an hour?

Rate however you all like. If it makes problems for Uber, they’ll have to change something. Anything Uber does that it wasn’t planning to is probably good for us.


----------



## Fred Lead (Oct 28, 2014)

Passenger ratings reflect your desire to drive them again. If you don't want them in your car for any reason rate them down; from being late, to giving wrong directions or pickup/drop-off point(s), leaving trash in your car, not tipping, it's all fair game. You can't really relate their ratings of you to your ratings of them, it's not quite the same. Drivers get rated down for bad weather, the existence of traffic, water not being the perfect temperature, traffic lights not being perfectly timed, crazy drivers on the road, construction, pot-holes, and radio stations not playing the right songs at the right time. It's unfortunately a poor system; if we rate passengers down we may be taking money out of our pockets, if they rate us down they may be taking money out of our pockets.


----------



## Hi_Ko (Sep 22, 2014)

Selcric said:


> What about when an adolescent college kid from Iran looking to push buttons in front of his friends talks to you, as a driver, about how trained they are at hypothetically killing people and that they've been building bombs since second grade?


Sorry, but this is dumb ass stereotypes about peaceful Iranian people. I'm not Iranian but I hate such a racist conversation based on W.Bush bullshit about Iranian nuclear weapons. You still stocked in the middle of 90'-s if you think that all Iranian kids learn how to kill in second grade.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The rating system sucks. We get our ratings trashed for everything from surge pricing to telling some kid they can't smoke weed in our cars. **** ratings. Rate the passengers for any arbitrary thing that makes you happy. Rate them on their hairstyles on Tuesday's, Tattoo art on Wednesday's and then rate their damn shoes on Friday's. Uber ratings need to go away. I'm going to just give every 4th ride a 1, just so I can begin to trash riders ratings in the hope that I'll get more rides from drivers who fear picking up a shitty passenger. There you go Uber...... Everyone gets a one. great idea.


I love shitty rated pax fares. The money is equal to a 5 star'er. Imagine that? I often wonder how many pings it took for that 3.8 pax to find me. They are usually very happy to even see me. Specially when I show up in an XL and treat them civilly. Some of my best fares quite honestly.

I love a person with a shitty attitude. I really do. Nothing better than a harsh critic and good old fashioned cynic.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I rated some stupid bih 1 star because she ordered me to get somewhere in 5 minutes that clearly was a 20 minute minimum trip. 

I have no tolerance for illogical stupidity. 

The whole time she was *****ing that I didn't get in the express lane that I woulda had to pay for or get fined and I was already doing 80 since there wasn't traffic anyway. 

She was late for work. Hope she got fired.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi_Ko said:


> Sorry, but this is dumb ass stereotypes about peaceful Iranian people. I'm not Iranian but I hate such a racist conversation based on W.Bush bullshit about Iranian nuclear weapons. You still stocked in the middle of 90'-s if you think that all Iranian kids learn how to kill in second grade.


If you actually read the post, nowhere did I say I believe this, or even that I claim it as my own idea. I explicitly say that it was the passenger, self proclaimed to be from Iran, telling me these things, as a young college kid trying to impress his friends by attempting to make me feel uncomfortable...you know...drunk and screwing with the uber driver. That kind of thing.

For the record, I didn't believe him, nor was I uncomfortable. He didn't get a 5 star rating though, that's for sure.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Selcric said:


> If you actually read the post, nowhere did I say I believe this, or even that I claim it as my own idea. I explicitly say that it was the passenger, self proclaimed to be from Iran, telling me these things, as a young college kid trying to impress his friends by attempting to make me feel uncomfortable...you know...drunk and screwing with the uber driver. That kind of thing.
> 
> For the record, I didn't believe him, nor was I uncomfortable. He didn't get a 5 star rating though, that's for sure.


He was probably Jewish


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi_Ko said:


> Sorry, but this is dumb ass stereotypes about peaceful Iranian people. I'm not Iranian but I hate such a racist conversation based on W.Bush bullshit about Iranian nuclear weapons. You still stocked in the middle of 90'-s if you think that all Iranian kids learn how to kill in second grade.


I feel as though if you had read the post, you'd see that it was the Iranian twirp himself who claimed bomb-making capabilities. It's terrible when people disparage the good and decent Iranian people. 
Did they use massive amounts of gas and nerve agents against the Iraqis, who returned in kind? Yes...
Do they hang gays in public? Yes...
Are they enriching uranium in a manner that can only be used for nuclear weapons? Yes...
But, like, we totes shouldn't harken back to the fear mongering days of George W. "Gas prices were 86% lower, workforce participation and unemployment were much better" Bush. Like, Bush was evil, because that dumb dumb said we should stay in Iraq until the Iraqis were ready to take on their own security. How Foolish!!! Bush bad! Bush bad ! 
(Men in white coats throw net over me, sedating me) 
*Bush baaaad!!! (Spittle flying) *


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Got more in common with peace-loving Iranians than the mean, dumb horse****ing warmongers over here. Wonder who’s a more urgent threat to me and mine?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Got more in common with peace-loving Iranians than the mean, dumb horse****ing warmongers over here. Wonder who's a more urgent threat to me and mine?


Guess the answer to this would depend on whether you or yours are horses.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Got more in common with peace-loving Iranians than the mean, dumb horse****ing warmongers over here. Wonder who's a more urgent threat to me and mine?


As long as you're in a Western Liberal Democracy, you can indeed express yourself and not submit to Allah if you want.
Try that shit in the Mideast tho...


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> The rating system sucks. We get our ratings trashed for everything from surge pricing to telling some kid they can't smoke weed in our cars. **** ratings. Rate the passengers for any arbitrary thing that makes you happy. Rate them on their hairstyles on Tuesday's, Tattoo art on Wednesday's and then rate their damn shoes on Friday's. Uber ratings need to go away. I'm going to just give every 4th ride a 1, just so I can begin to trash riders ratings in the hope that I'll get more rides from drivers who fear picking up a shitty passenger. There you go Uber...... Everyone gets a one. great idea.


Ever write your local for help? Never fails it's followed up by a 5 star rating survey. I considered demonstrating my frustration on that rating but I just can't sh1t on people like that. I just quit rating help request altogether.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Instead of giving the entitled little f##ks a 1 star rating id rather smash them in the face.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

josolo said:


> Ever write your local for help? Never fails it's followed up by a 5 star rating survey. I considered demonstrating my frustration on that rating but I just can't sh1t on people like that. I just quit rating help request altogether.


Since you can never tell which of the drunks rated you poorly. Asking for a review doesn't work. The rider ap asks the riders to review before their next trip. A person who doesn't use Uber very often could get the driver review prompt a week after their ride and just be frustrated being asked. Uber makes it so you can't tell which ride trashed your rating and then they ask you to identify the ride you'd like reviewed. That makes sense. I've written Uber twice regarding horrible rides and have only received automated or cut and pasted bullshit responses. I don't waste my time anymore.


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

suewho said:


> I just dropped off four teenage boys, about 19 years old. The whole time they were talking about fisting. ( in between trying to turn on the dvd screens in the back and messing around with the radio.)
> the fact that I am the same age as their mothers didnt seem to worry them one bit.


usually if they threatened to choke me with my seatbelt punch me in the head pull out a knife or a gun I usually tell them that that is not part of my job description therefore they must leave the vehicle even if I'm still driving down the highway oh well


----------

